# Husband cheated via webcam 'sex'



## Marie12 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just found out that my husband has been having 'webcam' sex on line for over a year. The catch?! He has been with the same women each time. WTF? I'm ready to leave. He has MASSIVE issues with his parents (specifically mom) and I have dealt with his crap for 15 years. We have 3 kids and I am currently pregnant. Any advice from anyone who has been in the situation? He is in therapy and begging for me back...any thoughts?


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

That's an affair. he has cheated even if not physically it's just as bad.

Has he taken full responsibility, cut contact, agreed to not use the computer etc? Would he go to counseling?

if you want to leave, you are fully justified in doing so.


----------



## Marie12 (Aug 15, 2011)

Syrum said:


> That's an affair. he has cheated even if not physically it's just as bad.
> 
> Has he taken full responsibility, cut contact, agreed to not use the computer etc? Would he go to counseling?
> 
> if you want to leave, you are fully justified in doing so.


He is in counseling 3 times a week. He smashed the computer that he purchased to do his porn. Says he is changing. I have no respect for him right now and how he destroyed our perfect little family.


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

I won't defend what he did but it sounds like he is taking steps to do something about it. You have every right to be angry. But in the end it takes two to make a marriage often two to end it. I'm not saying you pushed him to do this but something made him turn to this. Man look at porn and it doesn't always mean they're going to cheat. But he went further. I'm not blaming you, I just think you should seriously take stock in your marriage.


----------



## Swet Jenny (Aug 16, 2011)

Just talk to him and say you feeling where hurt and you feel offended by this action and find out what he wants from it and give him that same satisfaction


----------



## newdaddy79 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about this, and you are justified in your frustrations toward him. But remember, marriage is about better or worse, and sometime we as imperfect humans do things that are wrong, flat wrong. As long as he recognizes that and truly wants to change, than I say you need to work it out. If he is indifferent about it than that shows a wrong attitude. 

I will say this. Porn is from the devil. It will lead you down a long and dark road, never leading to good things. Those that say Porn is fine and healthy in some ways are fooling themselves. We are all drawn out by our own desires, and when these desires become fertile, they give birth to sin. So if your husband has the desire to view porn, and these desires are not being resisted, it will lead to sin. 

It doesn't mean you give up on him, but maybe this is the time he needs you most. Help him, support him to overcome his bad habits, and he might become a better man for it.


----------



## Marie12 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Newdaddy79, what you said was very profound. I hope that everything does work out, but the betrayal I feel is so strong right now. I have no idea if I could ever trust him fully again. Thank you for your words!


----------



## distressedwife (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello,
I know this is an old post but Im going through something very similar with my husband, I am so beyond hurt and angry, did you ever get past these feelings and did he stop?


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

Distressed - 

Put up a new thread, and you will certinly get some excellent advice here.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, start your own thread so that you can get support for yourself.


----------

